# Barking at family



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

My 17 month old German Shepherd has started barking at family members on occasions recently.
Some background. At ten months old a man in the park grabbed him around the chest while I was throwing his ball. The man called him over and at the time Axel was extremely friendly and loved meeting new people. When he went over the man rubbed him asked me a few questions about him and then grabbed him with his legs over Axel's back and arms around his chest.

After that Axel had begun Staring intensely at strangers and he ran at a man during his agility class (Since then he has not been able to attend classes). However, I have put a lot of hard work into turning his behavior around. Through positive reward based training without the use of choke chains or prong collars, which I would never use, he has become much more relaxed. I can now take him to socialization which is on straight after his old agility class.

This brings me to my next problem. Sometimes When other members of my family or I are just sitting down on the couch or at the table Axel stares and then begins to bark at us, not a happy bark. It's like for a few seconds he has forgotten who we are and then 10 seconds later he puts his ears down and walks over for a rub. What should I do? Does anyone know what may be going through his head ?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Do you have a video camera to record it so we can visually see it?

Could it be excitement or pay attention barking? 

With the way my dog greets you think she would be about ready to attack the family. Her ears go back, she goes "ROOOOO", her tail is going and she barks and goes nuts with mouth hugs. But that is Zelda attempting to maintain her super excitement when she see's a family member she hasn't seen in a little while. 
Zelda also does snappy comebacks when i ask her to do something she doesn't want to do, she gets frustrated. She is expressing her emotions, and i do not take it personally, as its not at me, more of communication.

When he does the barking are you able to be an interrupter and he comes over and acts normal or does the interrupter to his barking make things worse, or what does he do? If he is doing the barking for 10 seconds, thats enough time to interrupt, you can do a fun game or even say, "Come here buddy!" In a very enthusiastic and happy tone. I think that would tell you a lot about the bark.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, dogs always go by "If I do this, then that will follow."

He thinks that if he barks, a rub will follow. 

I, too, would like to have a video of this. They have so many types of bark in their repertoire.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

VTGirlT said:


> Do you have a video camera to record it so we can visually see it?
> 
> Could it be excitement or pay attention barking?
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure it's not for attention or excitement. I have had 4 German Shepherds (I have 3 of them currently) and I have learned to tell the difference. He does his excited bark when I've been away or if he has been alone in the house for a couple of hours. This bark that he does is loud with his tail up and an intense stare. It's quite scary, where as his other bark is happy.

Once I say his name he immediately calms down and might give a few small barks afterwards and then looks really relieved as if he figured out I'm not a danger. It really looks like he doesn't recognize me for a couple of seconds and then he looks relieved.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, dogs always go by "If I do this, then that will follow."
> 
> He thinks that if he barks, a rub will follow.
> 
> I, too, would like to have a video of this. They have so many types of bark in their repertoire.


I don't actually rub him afterwards he just comes over to me as if he wants me to rub him or pay attention but I just ignore him after he barks.

I don't know if I would be able to get a video as it happens very quickly. It's a low bark, the same bark he does if he hears something outside (like a loud bang) in the middle of the night.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is anyone 'staring' at him before he starts this? Some dogs consider a 'stare' to be a challenging behavior..Not saying it's acceptable at all from a known family member..just wondering


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> is anyone 'staring' at him before he starts this? Some dogs consider a 'stare' to be a challenging behavior..Not saying it's acceptable at all from a known family member..just wondering


No nobody stares at him before he starts barking. It is very random, I know something is causing him to do it but I don't know what. Other then that he is such a wonderful fog to be around. He is very sweet and gentle and plays so nicely with my 4 month old Sheltie.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> is anyone 'staring' at him before he starts this? Some dogs consider a 'stare' to be a challenging behavior..Not saying it's acceptable at all from a known family member..just wondering



Is it acceptable if a dog barks in response to a stare from strangers passing by?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't say with out seeing the dog" but shepherds can be vocal" mine barks at me when he has to use the bathroom " wants to go out" or just wants to play" Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

*"This brings me to my next problem. Sometimes When other members of my family or I are just sitting down on the couch or at the table Axel stares and then begins to bark at us, not a happy bark."

*Are you able to call Axel to you when he does this?

SuperG


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good question superG" Stahl has a deep let me out got to go bark if you didn't know better you would think he was being aggressive! Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Is he having difficulty identifying family members? Does he have vision problems?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jake and Elwood said:


> Is he having difficulty identifying family members? Does he have vision problems?


Thanks for the reply. No I'm pretty sure he doesn't. He can spot a tiny spider on the ground from across the other side of the room. He had a checkup on Monday and he is fine.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Do you have any control over Axel when he goes off on you or members of your family?

SuperG


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Do you have any control over Axel when he goes off on you or members of your family?
> 
> SuperG


Do you mean as in oh a lead or behind a gate or do you mean does he listen to me. Once he barks he will usually stop with a harsh 'ah ah'. Usually once I say ah ah the barks either stop or quietens down to a little growl. Although he hasn't done it in nearly two weeks now, since I began more intense reward based obedience training.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

lalachka, to answer your question, wouldn't say it's acceptable, but it isn't uncommon.

My female does not like a stranger 'staring' her down, people she knows she could care less, but a stranger staring her down she takes as a challenge/threat. It will illicit a growl out of her, and you (general you) push it, your pushing buttons you don't want to turn on. 

Generally, this never even happens, but when it does occasionally, I will tell people she doesn't know to not stare at her.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Axel13 said:


> Do you mean as in oh a lead or behind a gate or do you mean does he listen to me. Once he barks he will usually stop with a harsh 'ah ah'. Usually once I say ah ah the barks either stop or quietens down to a little growl. Although he hasn't done it in nearly two weeks now, since I began more intense reward based obedience training.


No lead...no gate...nothing...just Axel starting up his barking gig. I guess my curiosity for asking is...I'm on my 3rd GSD and this is my first shepherd which I have been able to have her come to me upon my request when she is going off...it works out wonderfully because it is so easy to redirect her toward more civil behavior. I have dealt with the annoyance barking before and also ...when I go to corral the dog...it turns into this more annoying game the dog loves....me no like. My current GSD does not do this....I truly believe getting the dog to come to me...almost unconditionally has true benefit but it is never to be abused.

SuperG


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Axel13 said:


> This brings me to my next problem. Sometimes When other members of my family or I are just sitting down on the couch or at the table Axel stares and then begins to bark at us, not a happy bark. It's like for a few seconds he has forgotten who we are and then 10 seconds later he puts his ears down and walks over for a rub. What should I do? Does anyone know what may be going through his head ?





Axel13 said:


> Once I say his name he immediately calms down and might give a few small barks afterwards and then looks really relieved as if he figured out I'm not a danger. It really looks like he doesn't recognize me for a couple of seconds and then he looks relieved.


The hilighted makes me wonder. When he was in for a check, did they do full blood work including thyroid? He is to young to normally have any issues with thyroid, but dealing with a mystery...

Next question is on each of these events - what was the lighting like? How and where were the targets in relation to lighting - silhouetted, strange shadows across them?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> lalachka, to answer your question, wouldn't say it's acceptable, but it isn't uncommon.
> 
> My female does not like a stranger 'staring' her down, people she knows she could care less, but a stranger staring her down she takes as a challenge/threat. It will illicit a growl out of her, and you (general you) push it, your pushing buttons you don't want to turn on.
> 
> Generally, this never even happens, but when it does occasionally, I will tell people she doesn't know to not stare at her.


Thank you. Still trying to decide whether to leave my dog alone or not)))))
I'm going to see a good trainer next weekend, I will ask him. 

It's probably not OK. He barks if someone stops to compliment him, barks at dogs ans so on.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Twyla said:


> The hilighted makes me wonder. When he was in for a check, did they do full blood work including thyroid? He is to young to normally have any issues with thyroid, but dealing with a mystery...
> 
> Next question is on each of these events - what was the lighting like? How and where were the targets in relation to lighting - silhouetted, strange shadows across them?


He had a full check about 2 months ago. He has had health problems in the past which include cysts on his head. 

It usually happens in a room where the lights are bright on one side and darker on the other. The majority of incidents have happened in this room.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

bill said:


> I can't say with out seeing the dog" but shepherds can be vocal" mine barks at me when he has to use the bathroom " wants to go out" or just wants to play" Bill
> 
> Stahl my boy!


I have grown up with shepherds and so have become very familiar with their behaviors and mannerisms. It is the same bark he does when someone he doesn't know comes into the house. His happy bark or attention bark is much higher pitched with his ears down.

My female shepherd is extremely vocal and the amount of different barks she has is unbelievable. I can tell the difference between her 'my water bowl is empty and her 'i'm hungry bark' after one bark.


----------

